# off camera flash exercises



## Ernicus (Jun 25, 2012)

So I got myself a sync cord today for my flash and a shutter release cord.   

Anyone have any fun exercises for practicing with OCF?  Sure I can take random pictures and stuff, but thought i'd check to see if anyone has or knows of any cool/fun exercises.


----------

